# Some questions about Old Pochmenn method



## joep109 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi guys,

So i was trying to learn the Old Pochmenn from badmephisto's video.
But do you need to know the orientation of the edges (and corners)? 
And if you have edge GY (example) how can you know where it is? 
Do you memorize from the beginning the front up and left (or right) face or something?

Sorry for these dumb questions.

Thanks,

Joep


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 29, 2009)

ok so how i try to memo them (i suck at actually memoing) is:

for the corners use the stickers colors so the Green Red Yellow sticker i remember like GRY. The first letter is the one that has to switch with the top sticker in the buffer.

and same with edges remember the First letter of both colors with the First Color letter being the sticker color that is the same color of the sticker in the U layer.

i hope that wasnt to confusing.


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 30, 2009)

joep109 said:


> And if you have edge GY (example) how can you know where it is?
> Do you memorize from the beginning the front up and left (or right) face or something?


If you hold the cube the same way every time, you will remember which colour each side is. For example I always hold it with yellow on top, blue on front. Because of this I know instinctively the the GY (Green Yellow) edge belongs in the BU (back, up) position. Notice it belongs in BU and not UB because if I were to insert it that way it would be incorrectly oriented.



jms_gears1 said:


> ok so how i try to memo them (i suck at actually memoing) is:
> 
> for the corners use the stickers colors so the Green Red Yellow sticker i remember like GRY. The first letter is the one that has to switch with the top sticker in the buffer.



Its possible to use only two letters to represent each corner. Because the colour order in a clockwise direction is unique for each corner it doesn't matter which sticker is the U one. For example, the Green Red Yellow corner could also be remembered as GR (Green being the U sticker).

I personally prefer just two letters because it makes them similar to edges and means less story items to remember


----------



## joep109 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you guys alot!
This helps me very much!

1 question Cride5,

you say you always hold the cube with yellow on top blue on front. But what if you have the blue yellow edge already correct in place?
You immediately break into a new cycle?


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 30, 2009)

Rubik's Cube, not Rubix
Fridrich method, not Fidirch method
Erik Akkersdijk, not Eric Akkersdijk
*Stefan Pochmann*, not Stephen Pochmenn


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 30, 2009)

joep109 said:


> Thank you guys alot!
> This helps me very much!
> 
> 1 question Cride5,
> ...



When I'm solving edges I use the T perm and two J-perms to shoot the UR edge to the UL position. (ie my yellow-blue edge isn't my buffer piece and so is solved in the normal way). If, while doing my memo I come across my buffer edge in some location (for me its yellow-red) I'll not remember it, but instead I'll break into a new cycle. I do this by looking around the cube for another unsolved edge. I'll first remember the colours for my new location (ie if it had the correct edge already inserted). This has the effect of bringing the edge in that location into the buffer. Then I'll remember the actual colours currently in that position (this has the effect of solving that edge from the buffer position). I find cycles quite annoying to deal with because it requires you to keep track of which cubies are already solved which isn't so straight forward when your previous cycle(s) already contains a lot of edges.

A final point to note, I'm always very careful about the order in which I remember the edge colours, so for example: My buffer edge is yellow-red (rather than red-yellow) because when in position it has yellow on the U-face.


----------

